# Primary weather stations



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

So what station or app does everyone prefer? I mainly use weather channel, but i look at weatherbug, noaa, wunderground. not a big fan of wunderground.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I go with NWS(noaa). Seem to be the most reliable as they have numerous local offices analyzing all the info.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the NWS, but there seems to be some disconnect between the local offices and the national office. I like to look at the GFS,NAM,and a few other models and draw my own conclusions and then compare. I only use wundedground in hurricane season, better graphics. I personal hate TWC even tho Jim Cantore is related to my other half. They just hype everything like AccuWeather. Both seem wrong more then their right.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*We have the best luck*

with NOAA...


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I like noaa Im wondering how accurate is accuweather is.


----------

